# a drunkard's song



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The "are you an alcoholic" thread has sunk below the horizon, but this doesn't quite fit it anyway.

These are the lyrics to "Last Call", a song written by Dave van Ronk, first recorded by him in 1973. If there is a ray of hope in there, I can't find it.

_*And so we've had another night
of poetry and poses,
and each man knows he'll be alone
when the sacred ginmill closes.

And so we'll drink the final glass
each to his joy and sorrow
and hope the numbing drink will last
til opening tomorrow.

And when we stumble back again
like paralytic dancers
each knows the question he must ask
and each man knows the answer.

And so we'll drink the final drink
that cuts the brain in sections
where answers do not signify
and there aren't any questions.

I broke my heart the other day.
It will mend again tomorrow.
If I'd been drunk when I was born
I'd be ignorant of sorrow.

And so we'll drink the final toast
that never can be spoken:
Here's to the heart that is wise enough
to know when it's better off broken.*_

These lyrics appear in an old Lawrence Block story, "When the Sacred Ginmill Closes".

I have ordered a used copy of the 1980's CD containing the song.

Note: I am an alcoholic, but not _this_ lost a one.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Cure*

*open*


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Miaou (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Miaou (Mar 1, 2012)

I think this is a drunkard's band.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Quintessential Ray Davies - love the way the horns (by the great Mike Cotton Sound) capture the pathos.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Liar's Bar, by the Beautiful South:

*



*


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Got to be one of the best drinking songs, performed by a legend


----------

